# [Solved] Blokujące sie pakiety podczas update'u

## canis_lupus

Jak dla mnie to sytuacja jest co najmniej dziwna:

```
emerge -puDN world

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0_beta3-r1 [1.0_beta2-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.2  USE="nls"

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs ("sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs" is blocking sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9, sys-libs/ss-1.40.9)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

```

Co się podziało? Wcześniej update'y przechodziły bez problemu. Robię je mniej więcej raz na 2 dni.

----------

## cst

Stary problem, com_err i ss sa niepotrzebne, dokladniejsze informacje sa na ang forum. Z tego co widze to chyba wystarczy Ci tylko unmerge ss bo com_err pokazuje Ci ze nie masz.

----------

## dziadu

Tylko wcześniej pobierz źródła wszystkich pakietów. Bez com_err nie będzie działał ci wget  :Smile: 

Mnie "uratowało" to, że zawsze w takich wątpliwych chwilach robię sobie quickpkg na paczce, którą mam usuwać.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *cst wrote:*   

> Stary problem, com_err i ss sa niepotrzebne, dokladniejsze informacje sa na ang forum. Z tego co widze to chyba wystarczy Ci tylko unmerge ss bo com_err pokazuje Ci ze nie masz.

 

Niestety wywalenie tego nie pomogło:

```
emerge -puDN world

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0_beta3-r1 [1.0_beta2-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.9  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.2  USE="nls"

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs ("sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs" is blocking sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9, sys-libs/ss-1.40.9)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

```

dziadu: ja robię często backupy...

----------

## cst

no to rzeczywscie cos dziwnego, powinno Ci sie zainstalowac tylko e2fsprogs i e2fsprogs-libs, probowales zamaskowac tamte?

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie próbowałem, zostawiam to jako ostateczność bo wg mnie to nie jest rozwiązanie.

----------

## cst

emerge e2fsprogs daje to samo?

----------

## canis_lupus

samo e2fsprogs się zainstalowało z e2fsprogs-libs. 

jednak: 

```
emerge -puDN world

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0_beta3-r1 [1.0_beta2-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.9  USE="nls"

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs ("sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs" is blocking sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9, sys-libs/ss-1.40.9)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

```

----------

## cst

```
emerge --depclean ss -pv 

emerge --depclean com_err -pv
```

Aha nie masz zainstalowanych to moze Ci nic nie pokazac:)

W kazdym badz razie ja nie mam ich zainstalowanych i wszystko dziala

----------

## canis_lupus

```
emerge --depclean ss -pv

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

skynet awaria # emerge --depclean com_err -pv

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

```

Taki mądry to nawet ja byłem... Juz mi powoli pomysłów brakuje.

----------

## mziab

Wczoraj walczyłem z tym u kumpla. U niego com_err i ss były wciągane przez pakiet mit-krb5, a ten z kolei wciąga flaga "kerberos".

Proponuję w make.conf dodać -kerberos do flag i przebudować stosowne pakiety za pomocą emerge -uDN world. Na koniec depclean i revdep-rebuild.

----------

## cst

jest jeszcze cos z kerberosem, bo zdaje sie mit-krb5 potrzebuje tych paczek, masz to zainstalowane? mit-krb5-1.6.3-r2 <- ta wersja nie potrzebuje ich wiec ja zainstaluj tylko chyba musisz dac ja do keywords bo ona jest ~ a Ty masz chyba stable.

edit: jak post wyzej najlepeiej dac - kerberos:)

----------

## Xywa

A ja usunąłem ss i com_err i ciąglem mam problem...

```
[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs (is blocking sys-libs/ss-1.40.9, sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9)

```

```
[blocks B     ]# emerge -C com_err

--- Couldn't find 'com_err' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

```
# emerge -C ss

--- Couldn't find 'ss' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

----------

## mziab

Xywa: 

```
equery d com_err
```

----------

## Xywa

 *mziab wrote:*   

> query d com_err

 

```
# equery d com_err

[ Searching for packages depending on com_err... ]

app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1 (sys-libs/com_err)

```

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Tylko wcześniej pobierz źródła wszystkich pakietów. Bez com_err nie będzie działał ci wget 

 

No właśnie - wydawało mi się że zassałem co potrzeba, ale okazało się że nie. Pośpieszyłem się za bardzo i wget przestał działać...

Co zassać i gdzie włożyć, żeby naprawić wgeta?

----------

## canis_lupus

/lib/libext2fs.so.2

/lib/libcom_err.so.2

To sa symlinki i pliki do nich też trzeba...  :Very Happy: 

================================================

dałem -kerberos, wszystko ładnie poszło ale pojawił się inny problem:

```
emerge --depclean

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 *

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep @system @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Checking for lib consumers...

>>> Assigning files to packages...

 * In order to avoid breakage of link level dependencies, one or more

 * packages will not be removed. This can be solved by rebuilding the

 * packages that pulled them in.

 *

 *   app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11

 *

>>> Adding lib providers to graph...

 |

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 *

 *   sys-libs/com_err pulled in by:

 *     app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1

 *

 *   sys-libs/ss pulled in by:

 *     app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1

 *

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to

 * depclean?  It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

 * exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

 * dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

 * in `man emerge`.

```

Czyli jakby był jednak potrzebny. Revdep-rebuild wrzuciłem, nic nie przekompilował.

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## cst

emerge gtk+ -pv

----------

## tomaszg

Canisie, musisz jeszcze wyrzucić mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1, ale wtedy czeka Cię revdep-rebuild z różnymi pakietami, które niby nie mają tego w dependencjach (np. ghostscript).

----------

## canis_lupus

Wywaliłem, revdep-rebuild zwraca: 

```
ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.9  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1  USE="-doc -ipv6 -krb4 -tcl"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/GSSAPI-0.24

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs ("sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs" is blocking sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9, sys-libs/ss-1.40.9)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

```

 a od mit-krb5 zależą:

dev-lang/php-5.2.6-r7 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1 (kerberos? app-crypt/mit-krb5)

dev-perl/GSSAPI-0.24 (virtual/krb5)

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

net-misc/curl-7.18.2 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

net-misc/neon-0.28.3 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r1 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

net-nds/openldap-2.3.43 (!minimal & kerberos? virtual/krb5)

net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

Czyli lipa jak Warszawa.

----------

## cst

no ale zalezy tylko wtedy jak masz kerberos w USE, przekompilowales wszystkie z -kerberos?

----------

## tomaszg

Żadna lipa, tylko świerk. Po dodaniu -kerberos do make.conf musisz przecież przeemerdżować wszystko co miało +kerberos. Czyli emerge -avuDN world.

----------

## canis_lupus

A myślicie że co ja zrobiłem? 

```
emerge -vuDN world

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Jobs: 0 of 0 complete                           Load avg: 0.45, 0.25, 0.15

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

----------

## cst

ja wogole nie mam czegos takiego w /etc/portage:)

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## canis_lupus

To wszystko wciąga mi mit-krb5 który jest wciągany przez: 

dev-lang/php-5.2.6-r7 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1 (kerberos? app-crypt/mit-krb5)

dev-perl/GSSAPI-0.24 (virtual/krb5)

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

net-misc/curl-7.18.2 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

net-misc/neon-0.28.3 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r1 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

net-nds/openldap-2.3.43 (!minimal & kerberos? virtual/krb5)

net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)

tylko dlaczego jak mam flage -kerberos i te pakiety zostały już 2 razy przekompilowane z ta flagą?

Przykład:

```
equery u openssh

[ Searching for packages matching openssh... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r1 ]

 U I

 + + X         : Adds support for X11

 - - X509      : Adds support for X.509 certificate authentication

 - - hpn       : Enable high performance ssh

 - - kerberos  : Adds kerberos support

 + + ldap      : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - libedit   : Use the libedit library (replacement for readline)

 + + pam       : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - selinux   : !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

 - - skey      : Enable S/Key (Single use password) authentication support

 - - smartcard : Enables smartcard support

 - - static    : !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes binaries to be statically linked instead of dynamically

 + + tcpd      : Adds support for TCP wrappers

```

emerge --sync tez nie pomogło a czasmi pomaga na takie kwiatki.

----------

## dziq

Ja ta blokade rozwiazalem w inny sposob:

package.mask

>=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.0

>=sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.0

----------

## canis_lupus

To raczej nie jest rozwiązanie.

----------

## tomaszg

Canis, to ci NIE wciąga kerberosa - z wyjątkiem jednego.

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> To wszystko wciąga mi mit-krb5 który jest wciągany przez: 
> 
> dev-lang/php-5.2.6-r7 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)
> 
> dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 (kerberos? virtual/krb5)
> ...

 

Ustal od czego jest ten dev-perl/GSSAPI i czy potrzebujesz  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

equery d GSSAPI

[ Searching for packages depending on GSSAPI... ]

dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.12 (kerberos? dev-perl/GSSAPI)

skynet lupus # equery d Authen-SASL

[ Searching for packages depending on Authen-SASL... ]

dev-util/git-1.5.6.4 (perl? dev-perl/Authen-SASL)

perl-core/libnet-1.22 (sasl? dev-perl/Authen-SASL)

skynet lupus # equery d git

[ Searching for packages depending on git... ]

skynet lupus # equery d libnet

[ Searching for packages depending on libnet... ]

app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9 (spoof-source? net-libs/libnet)

virtual/perl-libnet-1.22 (~perl-core/libnet-1.22)

----------

## tomaszg

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> equery d GSSAPI
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on GSSAPI... ]
> 
> dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.12 (kerberos? dev-perl/GSSAPI)
> ...

 To to właśnie oznacza, że możesz wywalić GSSAPI (bo jak rozumiem Authen-SASL jest z -kerberos już).

----------

## canis_lupus

wywalenie GSSAPI pomogło... Dzięki wszystkim!

----------

## mormo

mi pomoglo to :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234907#c7

----------

## znal

Miałem podobny przypadek i wystarczyło tylko odmaskować najnowszą wersję mit-krb5, tak żeby nie wciągał do zależności ss i com_err. 

Czyli kolejności powinna być mw. taka:

- odmaskować mit-krb5

- emerge -f e2fsprogs-libs e2fsprogs

- emerge -C ss com_err

- emerge e2fsprogs-libs e2fsprogs

- emerge mit-krb5 (ew. jeszcze pozostałe pakiety wymagające aktualizacji)

podobny opis jest na angielskim podforum chyba Portage&Programming

----------

## tomaszg

 *znal wrote:*   

> Czyli kolejności powinna być mw. taka:
> 
> - odmaskować mit-krb5
> 
> - emerge -f e2fsprogs-libs e2fsprogs
> ...

 

Dla bezpieczeństwa proponuje zrobić jeszcze emerge -f wget przed usunięciem com_err, jakby się miało sypnąć.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ewentualnie wywalić kerberosa z systemu.

----------

